# Bloquer les pubs sous Safari?



## lithium (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir, je voulais savoir si comme sous Camino on pouvait bloquer les pubs (style ban google ou autre advertising), soit par les preferences soit par un plugin?
par avance merci.
lithium.


----------



## xanadu (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour
Cocher dans la barre des menus Safari "Bloquer les fenêtre surgissantes" n'est pas ce que tu cherches ?
@ +


----------



## kisco (31 Décembre 2005)

tu trouveras j'espère ton bonheur chez Pimp my Safari (plein d'ajouts à Safari, dont des Adblocking)


----------

